

GeForce-Powered Augmented Reality Sandbox [video] - ux-app
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=50&v=UTB1roPJ4mc

======
soylentcola
I believe this is the project shown in this video:
[http://idav.ucdavis.edu/~okreylos/ResDev/SARndbox/](http://idav.ucdavis.edu/~okreylos/ResDev/SARndbox/)

I've been tempted to build something like this since I have a Kinect and a
passable lightweight projector but sadly, it's building the actual sandbox
part that's proved to be the roadblock to my ambition on this project.

Guess I could try doing a smaller version to work out the kinks.

